

Why wine isn’t an investment  - cwan
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/03/30/why-wine-isnt-an-investment/

======
staunch
My father would also warn you that your teenage children may break into your
wine cellar to take a taste of nearly every rare bottle (judging each one
uniquely disgusting). This alone can cost you tens of thousands of dollars.

~~~
whatusername
Did you (or your siblings) do that? How was the wine?

------
hristov
There is another problem with wine and that is that, contrary to popular
belief, you cannot just hold wine in your cellar for as long as you want and
have it appreciate in value.

Wines usually have a good or perfect age beyond which their quality goes down.
It is different for each wine, and it is complicated wine connoisseur stuff.
So your old wines may reach a point where you have to either drink them or
sell them ASAP or they will start deteriorating. So you may be forced to sell
in a bad market. As such wine is even worse than art (which is another fun but
dodgy investment).

------
breck
The 2 comments at the bottom are enlightening as well, and the second one is
hilarious.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
Second comment: "I imagine the wine market did very well in the last 13 years
as compared to the Russell 3000, but so did practically ever single other
asset class, such as Hannah Montana concert tickets, iPhone fart application
futures, and wood already on fire."

------
llimllib
By the way, Felix Salmon is a remarkably good writer to whom you should
subscribe. I don't think he gets enough attention relative to how well he
writes.

------
charliesome
"Why wine isn't an investment"

because you drink it?

